# Hilfe!!! Bitte,bitte



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

Hallo ich hätte da mal eine Frage ich habe am 06.08 eine sms  von 80777 bekommen in der steht :Ihr Kontostand für die Nutzung des mobilen Services Shortpay71 beträgt 104,79 Euro.Und heute kam die selbe Nachricht allerdings diesmal mit 125.56 Euro.Ich habe allerdings nie meine Handy nummer irgendwo eingegeben und bekomme trotzdem diese SMS.Kann mir jemand sagen wieso da so ist??Wäre echt nett.

_Hier geht´s weiter 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922
modaction _


----------

